# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  فوری فوری غیبت در امتحان ترم اول پیش

## ابوالفضل کنکوری

باسلام خواهشا بگید اگه در یک درس در امتحانات ترم اول پیش غیبت کنی چی میشه

----------


## amindrs

من پارسال غیبت کردم ولی تو بهمن امتحانش دادم!

----------


## Parniya

بستگی ب دبیرت داره! امتحان بگیره یا نه
نهایی ک نیسی 
میتونه نمره ترم دوم رو واسه این ترمت هم بذاره

----------

